# Socionics decription of an EIE which is similar to ENFJ.



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was doing a lil research and stumbled upon this website: EIE Type Description: Ethical Intuitive Extravert, or "Actor"

This is a Short description of an EIE, which is similar (in my opinion) to the ENFJ description. I enjoyed this description because its a different viewpoint. It seems like its describing the stereo types of an EIE, it seemed a lil harsh but regardless I enjoyed it..

Enjoy. 



> The quintessence of EIEs is what you might call "external self-expression." This is a striving to express externally the urges, passions, and desires one experiences internally. EIEs like to continually draw attention to themselves by making unexpected, abrubt statements, using unusual words or intonations, developing a striking outward appearance, and otherwise sticking out of the "dull crowd."
> 
> EIEs' professional activities provide an additional arena for self-expression. EIEs are as much or more interested in their image and others' emotional response to them as in the productivity of their work itself. They strive to be stimulating, captivating, and riveting in whatever they do. They have a great need to evoke an emotional response in other people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Kalifornia- Nice Find!


----------



## saccharomyces (Jun 2, 2010)

well, one thing though, that makes EIE something *very * different from ENFJ is that in this russian socionics paradigm, for one reason or another, if your first analytical function is extroverted, so is your other one, which to me kind of makes no sense, because then it's like your analytical channels are one way, and the parceptive channels - the other, and that's it. Thus, EIE's functions are Fe Ni Te Si, which, as you can see, differs from ENFJ Fe Ni Se Ti. 

still though, of course, since the leading functions are the same, it's worth checking out the EIE stuff too, just keeping in mind that the two aren't really interchangeable.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

saccharomyces said:


> well, one thing though, that makes EIE something *very * different from ENFJ is that in this russian socionics paradigm, for one reason or another, if your first analytical function is extroverted, so is your other one, which to me kind of makes no sense, because then it's like your analytical channels are one way, and the parceptive channels - the other, and that's it. Thus, EIE's functions are Fe Ni Te Si, which, as you can see, differs from ENFJ Fe Ni Se Ti.
> 
> still though, of course, since the leading functions are the same, it's worth checking out the EIE stuff too, just keeping in mind that the two aren't really interchangeable.


wow. I have never noticed that about that last part of the functions ordering.
interesting...

yeah.
I am an IEI though, but I think my friend is an EIE, as of recently.
this discription describes her perfectly and a few other people I know. I guess I am drawn to ENFJ's.
I feel pretty comfortable with them.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

That sounds to me more like ENFPs rather than ENFJs.

Desire for self-expression - auxiliary Fi, making unexpected remarks, abrupt statements, quickly changing line of thought, not very structured life-style - dominant Ne, desire to poke people to provoke a reaction is characteristic of both ENFPs and ENTPs that has been commented on several times on their forums. Gravitating to a figure who has taken on some social cause and holding people who are true to themselves in high admiration - the ENFP I am living with was just telling me a story about a woman who has saved many children from Nazi concentration camps and how she looks up to her for this.

In summary, comparing this to ENFPs that I know and ENFJs that description is much more spot on for the ENFPs.


----------

